# Layout Goose Hunting?



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

My buddy and I are looking to start goose hunting this year. We don't have any goose decoys or layout blinds or anything. My question is: about how many decoys would we need to have a good field hunt??

Do I spend a hundred bucks on a layout blind as well, or would it be better to spend that money on decoys?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are a lot of factors involved. 
How big of a field are you hunting? How many geese are using the field? Are you going to do an edge hide? Are you going to set up out in the open? Is it a loafing, feeding or resting area? 
A layout blind is very helpful, unless you are able to dig pits, layout blinds are the only way to field hunt geese.

I have hunted geese using anywhere from 5 full bodies to 15 dozen full bodies. It really depends on where you are hunting.
The hide is important with geese, more so than ducks, so get the layout blind and mud it up, stubble it in or get a snow cover on it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Try setting up on some type of fence line or tree line until you can get enough decoys or cover to really hide well. As for decoys I like to have at least one dozen per hunter. But some times you need a lot more and some times only a few will work. The real trick is to have your blind completely hidden. You can have the best spread and if they bust your hide your wasting your time.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my advice to you - buy a dozen real geese Pro II silhouette Decoys and a layout blind. I am sold on layout blinds - although I have shot geese without them - but the layout blind makes it so much easier. The silo decoys are s o easy to pack out - and they work very well.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

10 dozen will make it irrestistable to them, unless you arent hidden well. if they see you, they will not come in. and no calling is better than bad calling


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I think the best way is to scout. If you are where the birds want to be everything is easier. The hide would be the 2nd thing If you can lay down and not move you dont need a layout but they sure do make it a lot better of a hunt. Decoys are an on going battle with my hunting buddys if you scout and know that 15 birds are useing the spot 2-5 deeks is all you need. All the above comments are true as well.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

GreenFletchings said:


> My buddy and I are looking to start goose hunting this year. We don't have any goose decoys or layout blinds or anything. My question is: about how many decoys would we need to have a good field hunt??
> 
> Do I spend a hundred bucks on a layout blind as well, or would it be better to spend that money on decoys?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I'd buy layout blinds first, I bought a used Avery Power Hunter this year and have absolutely loved it. I have a few bigger blinds, and they are nice having frames and a lot roomier inside, but man those power hunters disappear with as low as they are, don't take up much room, and are relatively inexpensive at $145 (https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...t-blinds/avery-power-hunter-layout-blind.html).

After that start investing in decoys. I've found the best way for me to build up an arsenal is to set a monthly budget and start buying that many each month. There isn't really a magic number as far as how many to buy, but I think more often than not more is better. Try to buy at least 4 full body feeders a month starting this month and you'll be set come next October with a good little spread (https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...9yrmRJGkwdYiAYv9UP1FHO557ADBA859d0aAjJP8P8HAQ) . Never hurts to mix in some shells and silos as well.


----------

